# Tagless Logo Size



## cle0950 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am considering going the tagless route for our logo/care instructions. I am curious how people handle different sizes? I am guessing you'd need different screens for S, M, L, XL, etc.

Am I missing something here?

Thanks,

CLE


----------



## HOALRC81 (Dec 21, 2010)

You are correct. We are a screen print company just outside of Kansas City who also does embroidery and make our own custom patches/emblems. I have several clients who have started their own clothing line and use tagless shirts. We setup screens in various sizes, XS - 3XL or larger if needed. We also have a few clients who order certain brands that run small and resize them. Example. A medium would go up to a size Large. There are several ways to do this. We can either heat sub a label or screen print. Some people use screen print transfers but that is more for your sports line apparel. If you need any help or advise, feel free to call or email me. 

Luke 
CSE Inc - Graphic Outfitters
CSE Graphic Outfitters, Custom t-shirts screen print ordering Kansas City embroidery heat sublimation transfers 
PH: 913-724-1000
Toll Free: 1-800-624-5537


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

I would keep the logos all the same size and nest them all on one screen and tape the ones up you don't use and batch screen them per size.
Saves screens. A simple one color(light grey) works well for all colors.no bleeed through on white.

Keep The Faith


----------



## HOALRC81 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, but you are still creating multiple sizes. We call that a gang screen since you are using a single screen for multiple images. It helps the printers so we do not waste a ton of screens when doing an order. taping off is not a problem.


----------

